# New Ride



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

Just picked up this morning, 2007 leftover Cannondale Rush 5. I know I am suppose to have made a "Help me find a bike" with all the _valuable_ info that comes out of those threads:smile: Can't wait to take it out on a ride now.

View attachment 1547


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Just picked up this morning, 2007 leftover Cannondale Rush 5. I know I am suppose to have made a "Help me find a bike" with all the _valuable_ info that comes out of those threads:smile: Can't wait to take it out on a ride now.
> 
> View attachment 1547



SWEET!

was it spec'd out like the web site said? First thing you need to do it remove those reflectors. Did you get a bashguard? what about a shock pump?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

I noticed that and just removed the reflectors, too lazy to retake pics. The only spec difference is that they have the mechanical disc brakes. No bash guard but did get a shock pump from them.

Again thanks a lot for your assistance.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I noticed that and just removed the reflectors, too lazy to retake pics. The only spec difference is that they have the mechanical disc brakes. No bash guard but did get a shock pump from them.
> 
> Again thanks a lot for your assistance.



my please to help:smile: Now go out and get your self a bashguard for that thing.
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=58

Like I said before, many of my riding buddies prefer mech disk brakes over hydro. They are easier to maintain, cheaper, and  actually have more stopping power in most cases. Hydro have better modulation.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

Did the bike shop set up the suspension correctly for your weight? If not you should play around with that today. read the front and rear shock manuels and see what pressure & sag they recomend for your weight. This is ussually a good starting point, and you can tweak things out as you ride more and get a feel for the bike. Even if the shop did set it up for you rear the manuals and double check the pressure in the fork and shocks. Most bike shops don't do a very good job setting those things up.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

They set it up the other day when I was there. I will use it as a starting point and then fine tune from ther.

Did you ever hear of Wellgo pedals? They are SPD compatible, but the clips are backwards(have to flip the clip on the shoe around)  and have to clip in kicking backwards. Eff that, will put on my other pedals.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> my please to help:smile: Now go out and get your self a bashguard for that thing.
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=58



Whats the difference between the $20 ones and the $60? Worth the extra $$?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They set it up the other day when I was there. I will use it as a starting point and then fine tune from ther.
> 
> Did you ever hear of Wellgo pedals? They are SPD compatible, but the clips are backwards(have to flip the clip on the shoe around)  and have to clip in kicking backwards. Eff that, will put on my other pedals.




Still double check the pressure per the instructions. and swap out your old pedals.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Whats the difference between the $20 ones and the $60? Worth the extra $$?



probablt just weight. This is what I have and I love it. You just need to make sire it will fit you cranks. The best way is to order over the phone and ask them. Be sure to know what cranks you have.
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11231-100_RACBG2-3-Parts-664-Single-Speed/Race-Face-Bashguard.htm


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

What happens if I forget I have a bash guard and I go to shit into the big gear? Chain fall off? or is the guard fairly tight to the sprocket.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What happens if I forget I have a bash guard and I go to shit into the big gear? Chain fall off? or is the guard fairly tight to the sprocket.



The guard is very close to the middle ring so it shouldn't fall off. Mine never has. You can also adjust the limit screw of your front Der. so it won't shift past the middle ring. Brian or I could help you with that at the trail head before some ride. It would take all of 2 minutes.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet!  Can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice ride!
Post pics on your virgin ride!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I noticed that and just removed the reflectors, too lazy to retake pics. The only spec difference is that they have the mechanical disc brakes. No bash guard but did get a shock pump from them.
> 
> Again thanks a lot for your assistance.



Which mechanical brakes does it have?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2008)

It's kind of funny; the specs I found for the 2007 list Juicy 7 (hydro) brakes, but the picture shows mechanical brakes...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Which mechanical brakes does it have?



I noticed that on the specs it list s the Juicy, but it has Avid BB7 mechanical-disc


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I noticed that on the specs it list s the Juicy, but it has Avid BB7 mechanical-disc



BB7's are great breaks.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Jeff. Now that you've got a ride in, I'd be interested to hear you impression on it. Especially since you, like me, are new to serious riding have been on a hard tail for a few months. Was it an easy transition to FS? Was it what you expected (better? or perhaps underwhelming?) Aside from the suspension, how does the better quality (read: more expensive) bike compare to your Rock Hopper overall (shifting, braking, etc.)? I hope to be on an FS sometime soon, but plan to beat down the HT first.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I know one thing is for sure; those disk brakes we way less annoying than my rim brakes after riding through some mud.  I HATE that grinding noise you get when you get mud on the rims... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

The transition from the HT to the FS was very little and started to notice the advantages of FS right when we hit the trails as it smoothed out the ride a lot. With the FS it make climbing up things A LOT easier since it is keeping the rear wheel to the ground instead of bouncing around and even the down hills are nice now without the body taking the abuse. I also noticed very little bob in the rear suspension so it doesn't feel that you are losing any energy through that.

The components are a lot smoother and precise when changing gears and the disk brakes are just awesome, minimal fade and quiet even through the wet and mud. It came with a wide set of handle bars on it and originally thought I would hate them, but am starting to get use to them and the extra stability they seem to give so I plan on giving them a couple more weeks and decide if I want to trim them down or not. They do kinda suck going through some of the tight twisty areas last night, but I didn't clip them into any trees so I guess they aren't that bad.

Overall I am very happy with it and more than met my expectations. I am glad that I did ride the HT for a bit to learn on and maybe should of rode it longer, but this thing makes the ride a lot more fun. The only thing that I don't care for are the tires, they don't self clean and are really slick on the roots, but those are easy fixes and I might put the tires from my old bike on it.

Now I am really looking forward to the next ride just to get out and play some more on it!


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2008)

Sweet, Jeff. Gonna have trouble keeping up with you now...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say I am any faster, just enjoying it more.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

You seemed to be hanging in there pretty well last night Jeff.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice looking bike. Congrats

You will not be able to climb noticably faster but you will smoke the hardtails on the downhill and bumpy flats.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The transition from the HT to the FS was very little and started to notice the advantages of FS right when we hit the trails as it smoothed out the ride a lot. With the FS it make climbing up things A LOT easier since it is keeping the rear wheel to the ground instead of bouncing around and even the down hills are nice now without the body taking the abuse. I also noticed very little bob in the rear suspension so it doesn't feel that you are losing any energy through that.
> 
> The components are a lot smoother and precise when changing gears and the disk brakes are just awesome, minimal fade and quiet even through the wet and mud. It came with a wide set of handle bars on it and originally thought I would hate them, but am starting to get use to them and the extra stability they seem to give so I plan on giving them a couple more weeks and decide if I want to trim them down or not. They do kinda suck going through some of the tight twisty areas last night, but I didn't clip them into any trees so I guess they aren't that bad.
> 
> ...



Stick with the wider bars, they will really come in handy during low speed technical sections of a trail. The extra leverage really helps. As for tight trail sections, start using body english to weave through the tight spots. I wouldn't put the tires from you Ht on your new bike. I imagine your new bike has much wider tires than your HT. Also, as long as you sit in the saddle when riding you shouldn't notice any bob. The chain tention of a single pivot FS like yours will keep the rear end from bobing. But if you stand and pedal you will notice the rear end moving. .


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

The tires spec'ed for the new bike are 2.1 where the tires that were supposed to come on his old bike were 2.0, not really a hug difference.  I'd be willing to trade some width for better traction...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Visually they appear to be no wider, but will check the sizes tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

What are the advantages/disadvantages of the wider tires(2.5)?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2008)

my preference is a wider tire up front (2.4) and a slighly narrower tire in the rear (2.25).


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What are the advantages/disadvantages of the wider tires(2.5)?



2.5 is a bit on the large side. but the advantages are better traction & deformation over objects. But they are also much heavier, and additional rotational weight in the wheels is the type of weight most noticable in a bike.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice Ride! Those Lefties will never cease to freak me out a bit - I don't know if I could ever bring myself to ride one, but for purely aesthetic reasons!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> Nice Ride! Those Lefties will never cease to freak me out a bit - I don't know if I could ever bring myself to ride one, but for purely aesthetic reasons!



I am the same way. Something about it just looks structurally wrong. But all the reviews on them are great! But I still don't know if i could own one.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> Nice Ride! Those Lefties will never cease to freak me out a bit - I don't know if I could ever bring myself to ride one, but for purely aesthetic reasons!





MR. evil said:


> I am the same way. Something about it just looks structurally wrong. But all the reviews on them are great! But I still don't know if i could own one.



I've thought the same thing since I first saw them.  After hearing all the reviews I want to try one.  I won't be buying a new bike anytime soon anyway, but I'd consider a Lefty if I were...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2008)

Riding you don't even notice it, but like I said when you are stopped, it is the oddest looking thing.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 7, 2008)

hey and you don't have to take the wheel off to fix a flat! i wonder if they'll ever do an asymmetrical chainstay like you see on sport bike motorcycles?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2008)

After having the bike out for two rides now, I have to say the tires it came with(CST Caballero) are very non aggressive and overall are pretty shitty. We ride a lot over roots and rocks and they are forever spinning out sliding across the roots.

Anyone have tire recommendations. I looked at a couple websites and they probably had 75-100 different tires to choose from and don't know what to really look for, some are foldable, Kevlar, etc. The wheel width is 23mm and looking online they say you can put up to a 2.30 on it. The factory tire is 2.1 wide. Also should I use same size front and back?


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Check out Kenda and WTB.  Both make a quality tire you can usually find for the right price.  Don't get too hung up on sizes.  I try and stay around the 2.1 - 2.2 neighborhood just so I can use a variety of tube widths in a pinch if necessary.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> After having the bike out for two rides now, I have to say the tires it came with(CST Caballero) are very non aggressive and overall are pretty shitty. We ride a lot over roots and rocks and they are forever spinning out sliding across the roots.
> 
> Anyone have tire recommendations. I looked at a couple websites and they probably had 75-100 different tires to choose from and don't know what to really look for, some are foldable, Kevlar, etc. The wheel width is 23mm and looking online they say you can put up to a 2.30 on it. The factory tire is 2.1 wide. Also should I use same size front and back?



For size I would go with 2.25 to 2.3 (bigger is better). I will also put in a nod for WTB tires. I am currently riding the Moto Raptors and they are a good all around tire. The only issue that they don't shed mud that well. Remember that tires are a personal preferenece. Just read reviews on MTBR and you will what I mean. For any given tire half the people will love it and half will say it sucks.

If you ever plan to convert you wheels to tubles with Stan's kit or Ghetto style like I did, make sure you get a tire with a steel / wire bead instead of a kevlar bead. If you plan on running tubes get the kevlar bead as its easier to put on a wheel and lighter.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 9, 2008)

i'm running maxxis high roller 2.35's (with tubes) and am likin 'em alot for an all around tire. i see a lot of kenda nevagals out there on the trails also. i also like panaracer fire xc pros 2.1 for a cheap tire on the hardtail to goof around on - again a pretty decent all around tire


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 9, 2008)

Dude, nice bike! but yeah, I'm also in the "looks like a 3-legged dog" club... sure he can catch that frisbee and chase after cars just like the other dogs... but something looks off  


And about tires... roots, especially wet roots, are very hard to gain traction on. Sometimes I have found its just a matter of knowing when to pedal or when to go easy as to not spin out on certain terrain... but in any case, I'd keep your old tires around... you never know when you might be going on some mellow ride or taking the bike on some rail-to-trail with your honey - much better to switch tires for those rides and save your good ones for the gnar gnar. 

ride on... ride on...


oh yeah, I've had Maxxis Minion DH 2.35 and have treated me wheel... yeah, its really personal preferences.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 9, 2008)

the other thing is to futz around with your inflation pressure - lower will give you more grip for wet conditions & rocks but rolls slower and is more apt to get snake bit (pinch flat) I run at around 35psi and adjust a few #'s either way depending on weather and trail conditions. that supposedly is one of the advatantages of running a tubeless setup is that you don't have to worry about pinch flats at lower pressures


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 10, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> the other thing is to futz around with your inflation pressure - lower will give you more grip for wet conditions & rocks but rolls slower and is more apt to get snake bit (pinch flat) I run at around 35psi and adjust a few #'s either way depending on weather and trail conditions. that supposedly is one of the advatantages of running a tubeless setup is that you don't have to worry about pinch flats at lower pressures




You also get a little more travel with the tubless.    I have never gottena pinch flat with my tires.  I dont understand why people are still using tubes.  I run 30lbs and that is a lot of pressure for the tires.   I like my tires a little stiffer than normal.  I would rather loose a little grip and gain speed.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> After having the bike out for two rides now, I have to say the tires it came with(CST Caballero) are very non aggressive and overall are pretty shitty. We ride a lot over roots and rocks and they are forever spinning out sliding across the roots.
> 
> Anyone have tire recommendations. I looked at a couple websites and they probably had 75-100 different tires to choose from and don't know what to really look for, some are foldable, Kevlar, etc. The wheel width is 23mm and looking online they say you can put up to a 2.30 on it. The factory tire is 2.1 wide. Also should I use same size front and back?



I was at the shop last night looking at the cannondale.  They are a great ride.  I dont understand the tires on them.  It looks like they are set up for people that run fire roads.


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> You also get a little more travel with the tubless.    I have never gottena pinch flat with my tires.  I dont understand why people are still using tubes.  I run 30lbs and that is a lot of pressure for the tires.   I like my tires a little stiffer than normal.  I would rather loose a little grip and gain speed.



Some people still need or like to be able to change their tire easily.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like I am leaning towards the WTB Moto Raptor Comp in a 2.24 for front and back. Fairly inexpensive online, but wondering if anyone knows who might sell them locally?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like I am leaning towards the WTB Moto Raptor Comp in a 2.24 for front and back. Fairly inexpensive online, but wondering if anyone knows who might sell them locally?



Another good tire is the WTB Manuto-Raptor.

From our last ride it seemed like you were intrested in possibly switching to a ghetto tubeless setup like I am running. If you do want to go that route I recomend that you get a tire with a steel bead over a kevlar bead. It will be stronger and lock into the wheel much better. I am not sure if the Moto Raptor Comp's have a steel or kevlar bead.  Most bike shops have a very limited range of tires on hand. There are just too many choices out there. WTB alone probably has over 30 different tires in the line. So even if you find a shop that stocks WTB tires they may not have the ones you want. Just to order them online.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2008)

The Raptor comps have the steel bead while the Comps don't along with the Manutos, that is why I am leaning towards them and the reviews on mtbr have been favorable towards them.

Also, after reading the reviews I just noticed some have been putting the narrower tire to the rear, is that something I should consider or just stick with the 2.24?


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The Raptor comps have the steel bead while the Comps don't along with the Manutos, that is why I am leaning towards them and the reviews on mtbr have been favorable towards them.
> 
> Also, after reading the reviews I just noticed some have been putting the narrower tire to the rear, is that something I should consider or just stick with the 2.24?



Do whatever's cheapest and easiest.  Tires are not something to lose a lot of sleep over.  All new tires ride great until you wear down the square edges on the tread anyway.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The Raptor comps have the steel bead while the Comps don't along with the Manutos, that is why I am leaning towards them and the reviews on mtbr have been favorable towards them.
> 
> Also, after reading the reviews I just noticed some have been putting the narrower tire to the rear, is that something I should consider or just stick with the 2.24?



Alot of people do run a wider tire up front. But the smallest I would run in the rear is 2.24 and then possibly go bigger in the front. That is what I am planning on doing once my tires wear out. 2.24 in the rear and 2.4 in the front. 

For now just get 2.24 front and back. See how you like it and then make adjustments with your next set of tires. If you ride alot you will have to change tires atleast once a season if not more


----------



## Greg (Jul 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If you ride alot you will have to change tires atleast once a season if not more



I don't think Jeff plans on riding all that much....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Do whatever's cheapest and easiest.  Tires are not something to lose a lot of sleep over.  All new tires ride great until you wear down the square edges on the tread anyway.



Good point, just ordered two at $20 each, should be a lot better than what I have.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Good point, just ordered two at $20 each, should be a lot better than what I have.




It is only a good point if you are going to run Tubes. If you going to do the tubeless thing you need to be more selective. You don't need to spend alot, but you do need to avoid tires with weak side walls and beads.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Tires arrived today, unfortunately I drooped the bike off at the shop. There is something wrong with the headset bearings so they are going to replace them. Also while riding I get an annoying squeak in the front disc/hub, of course when you go to demonstrate it to the tech, it doesn't do it. Will be ready for Friday.


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

Headset is bad already?  The weren't just loose?

You sure the squeak in the front isn't just a little pad rub on the rotor?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

The headset had no movement to it, but when you turned it it kinda had a "grinding" feel to it like it might not have been greased enough? The squeaking noise might be the pad, but it is continuous and seems to start after riding a while.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

The squealing definitely seemed to be coming from the brakes, from what I saw/heard it was pretty light and consistent.  I'd imagine a little adjustment will take care of it.  As for the headset, good to hear that the shop is going to take care of it.  Do you have any idea how long you're going to be without your bike?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

I can pick it up anytime Friday.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

*My new ride...*

Trek Fuel EX 7:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

You got it and put it together. great job. Now we will really have a hard time keeping up.

How do you like it?


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How do you like it?



So far so good, but I haven't taken it out of the neighborhood. The fit feels perfect. I went with the smaller 18.5" frame (a new offering) which seems about right and should be good for throwing around the narrow Nass twisties. This afternoon will be its maiden voyage in the woods.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2008)

We'll be sure to find you some jumps to try to test the assembly.

Have you figured out the shock and fork pressures or will that be the test for the next few rides trying to find the balance.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

Sweet!  Looks rad!  Can't wait to check it out in person.  I'm interested to see how you like those pedals compared to the ones with the platform like you have on your other bike.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We'll be sure to find you some jumps to try to test the assembly.
> 
> Have you figured out the shock and fork pressures or will that be the test for the next few rides trying to find the balance.



Well, it was 90% assembled. Just had to put on the stem and bar (I _think _I got the headset right), the seat, pedals and front wheel. I also pumped the tires by feel since they are presta valves. Does anyone have a presta gauge they could bring tonight? I have one on order along with some tubes.

Yeah, I need to figure out the suspension pressure thing. At least it came with a shock pump. I also need to figure out how to adjust the brakes. They are okay, but have a lot of play at the moment. I seem to be getting that rubbing sound you had too, Jeff. Was that a simple adjustment? Oh Zinn, where are you? 



bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Looks rad!  Can't wait to check it out in person.  I'm interested to see how you like those pedals compared to the ones with the platform like you have on your other bike.



We'll see. I put the new cleats on my shoes too, just because. The old ones were fine and will reside in my pack for now. I guess a cleat could work loose and pop off. Okay, maybe not, but it's better than tossing the old ones out.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, it was 90% assembled. Just had to put on the stem and bar (I _think _I got the headset right), the seat, pedals and front wheel. I also pumped the tires by feel since they are presta valves. Does anyone have a presta gauge they could bring tonight? I have one on order along with some tubes.



For the head set you want to tighten the bolt in the top cap (while the stem is just slightly loose) until the headset has no lateral play, but still turns freely.  I have my floor pump in the car (always do), which has a gauge and works on both presta and schrader.  You're welcome to use it anytime.



Greg said:


> Yeah, I need to figure out the suspension pressure thing. At least it came with a shock pump. I also need to figure out how to adjust the brakes. They are okay, but have a lot of play at the moment. I seem to be getting that rubbing sound you had too, Jeff. Was that a simple adjustment? Oh Zinn, where are you?



I don't know all that much about disk brakes, but if the rubbing noise is constant then you might need to center your caliper.  If it's intermittent then you may have a slightly bent rotor, which would need to be straightened to get rid of the noise.  AFAIK there's not much else for adjustment on hydraulic brakes.



Greg said:


> We'll see. I put the new cleats on my shoes too, just because. The old ones were fine and will reside in my pack for now. I guess a cleat could work loose and pop off. Okay, maybe not, but it's better than tossing the old ones out.



Actually, from my understanding, it's not all that uncommon for a cleat screw to come out during a ride.  I've heard of several people who carry spare cleat screws in their pack just in case.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> For the head set you want to tighten the bolt in the top cap (while the stem is just slightly loose) until the headset has no lateral play, but still turns freely.  I have my floor pump in the car (always do), which has a gauge and works on both presta and schrader.  You're welcome to use it anytime.



The thing about the top cap bolt was I kept tightening it without disrupting turning. The headset had no play so I just kinda assume it's okay. It's tricky to check for headset play with the fork, grippy new brakes, etc. It seems snug with the wheel straight and turned to the side so I think I'm good.

Thanks for the pump offer.



bvibert said:


> I don't know all that much about disk brakes, but if the rubbing noise is constant then you might need to center your caliper.  If it's intermittent then you may have a slightly bent rotor, which would need to be straightened to get rid of the noise.  AFAIK there's not much else for adjustment on hydraulic brakes.



It's that constant rub like Jeff had so I think it's just an adjustment thing. I will have a lot of fiddling to do to tweak the fit and as cables stretch, etc.



bvibert said:


> Actually, from my understanding, it's not all that uncommon for a cleat screw to come out during a ride.  I've heard of several people who carry spare cleat screws in their pack just in case.



I thought I read about that happening on Crankfire once and someone had an extra cleat so I figure it can't hurt to carry some, especially since most of us ride SPDs. Not that it would keep you from getting out, but still...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

This has been the general procedure for caliper re-centering that I've seen....
(first paragraph in this post)
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4512173&postcount=3


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

Then there's this method:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4464905&postcount=3


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

BTW, that top bolt shouldn't just keep turning, if it is you may have a problem with the star fangled nut inside of your steerer tube.  The bolt could be stripped, the threaded part could be spinning, or the whole thing could be coming up the tube.  Either way I'd want to find out and fix it.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Then there's this method:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4464905&postcount=3



Sweet ride you got there Greg. With any luck for us the extra weight will slow you down a bit ;-) If your shock pump is not that large I would carry it along in your back pack for a few rides until you get the suspension dialed in. 

And like I say to everyone else, rip off that large front chain ring and get a bash guard.


----------



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW, that top bolt shouldn't just keep turning, if it is you may have a problem with the star fangled nut inside of your steerer tube.  The bolt could be stripped, the threaded part could be spinning, or the whole thing could be coming up the tube.  Either way I'd want to find out and fix it.



So I should just turn it until it stops turning? I didn't want to over-tighten.


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2008)

You guys are funny.  All new bikes, all new clipless pedals, all new shoes for the pedals... you guys go all out! 

Nice ride, Greg!  :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> So I should just turn it until it stops turning? I didn't want to over-tighten.




Between Brian and I, we should be able to get the head set adjusted when we meet up tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Between Brian and I, we should be able to get the head set adjusted when we meet up tonight.



That's what I was thinking.

You shouldn't turn it until it stops, but it should get tighter and the headset should tighten up.  Be careful, because it's possible to tighten it up too much.

EDIT- I just saw that you have a sealed cartridge bearing headset, I don't think there's any adjustment for them, IIRC??


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> So I should just turn it until it stops turning? I didn't want to over-tighten.



I'd be surprised if the star nut threads were stripped.  The tabs usually break off before there's enough force to strip threads (I've seen, or heard rather, that happen).

Your headset would be noticeably loose is there was something wrong with the start nut.  Just keep checking the headset by locking the front brakes and trying to roll the front of the bike back and forth for the first month or so.  Remember to always loosen the stem clamp bolts before adjusting the headset bolt.

And make sure you're looking for headset play when you lock your brakes and roll it around too.  Some poeple will mistake fork flex or fork compression for headset play.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2008)

He tested it pretty good last night when he went over the bars and it didn't seem to move, best part was after he went OTB the bike came back and landed on him just to spite him!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'd be surprised if the star nut threads were stripped.  The tabs usually break off before there's enough force to strip threads (I've seen, or heard rather, that happen).
> 
> Your headset would be noticeably loose is there was something wrong with the start nut.  Just keep checking the headset by locking the front brakes and trying to roll the front of the bike back and forth for the first month or so.  Remember to always loosen the stem clamp bolts before adjusting the headset bolt.
> 
> And make sure you're looking for headset play when you lock your brakes and roll it around too.  Some poeple will mistake fork flex or fork compression for headset play.



Brian and I checked it out before the ride and the headset seemed fine to both of us. There was no play that I could feel. If Brian and I were not there Greg may have blown out his new fork. We are all on our bike ready to ride and I ask Greg what pressure he has his fork set at. He gives me a look. I ask if he put in any air at all.......nope. So we break out the shock pump to see what it has for PSI. His brand spanking new air sprung fork has zero PSI for pressure :-o


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brian and I checked it out before the ride and the headset seemed fine to both of us. There was no play that I could feel. If Brian and I were not there Greg may have blown out his new fork. We are all on our bike ready to ride and I ask Greg what pressure he has his fork set at. He gives me a look. I ask if he put in any air at all.......nope. So we break out the shock pump to see what it has for PSI. His brand spanking new air sprung fork has zero PSI for pressure :-o



Newb alert!

Thanks again for your assistance, guys...


----------



## Marc (Aug 4, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brian and I checked it out before the ride and the headset seemed fine to both of us. There was no play that I could feel. If Brian and I were not there Greg may have blown out his new fork. We are all on our bike ready to ride and I ask Greg what pressure he has his fork set at. He gives me a look. I ask if he put in any air at all.......nope. So we break out the shock pump to see what it has for PSI. His brand spanking new air sprung fork has zero PSI for pressure :-o



Yeah, typically they're not pressurized at the factory so they don't risk a blow out because of high temperatures in the back of a UPS truck or something.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice bike, Greg. Did you take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Nice bike, Greg. Did you take it off any sweet jumps?



I don't take sweet jumps.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't take sweet jumps.


----------



## severine (Aug 4, 2008)

:lol:  That movie mostly sucked, IMHO, but that was a good one.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Nice bike, Greg. Did you take it off any sweet jumps?



Remember who you are talking to.........they would be radical jumps;-)


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

cbcbd said:


>



That's about right. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2008)

Finally, my new ride - Trek 4500


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Finally, my new ride - Trek 4500



Sweet!  Congrats. When are we riding?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> When are we riding?



Soon, very soon.. i need to do some local riding to build up stamina then I'll join you guys at Nassahegan.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Soon, very soon.. i need to do some local riding to build up stamina then I'll join you guys at Nassahegan.



No better way to build up stamina then to join us for a ride at Nass.:-D


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Soon, very soon.. i need to do some local riding to build up stamina then I'll join you guys at Nassahegan.



Come out riding tomorrow with me, I tend to keep a slow pace.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh and congrats on the new ride. What are you doing with the Schwinn?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No better way to build up stamina then to join us for a ride at Nass.:-D



ok, truth be told,  i don't want to:
1. embarrass myself
2. slow you guys down 

besides, technically my doc told me no off-trail riding until sept 1.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 7, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Come out riding tomorrow with me, I tend to keep a slow pace.



tempted but i can't tomorrow. work and softball double-header tomorrow night.



o3jeff said:


> Oh and congrats on the new ride. What are you doing with the Schwinn?



i was just browsing craigslist trying to figure out how much i might ask for it. i'm putting it up for sale.  it is old but in pretty good shape.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats!  Much better than your old bike!


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> ok, truth be told,  i don't want to:
> 1. embarrass myself
> 2. slow you guys down
> 
> besides, technically my doc told me no off-trail riding until sept 1.



Stick with the doc's orders. We're getting too close to ski season to risk any further injury. The best thing you can do right now is to build your wind on some steep fire roads. Endurance definitely comes in to play, at least on climbs. And remember, while the learning curve is steep and we're further up it than you, you can progress quickly. I would say after 4 or 5 technical rides, you should have no trouble keeping up.



gmcunni said:


> tempted but i can't tomorrow. work and softball double-header tomorrow night.



Softball? :blink: Isn't that what got you into that mess with your shoulder in the first place? MTBing is way safer.


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> ok, truth be told,  i don't want to:
> 1. embarrass myself
> 2. slow you guys down
> 
> besides, technically my doc told me no off-trail riding until sept 1.


Don't worry about embarrassing yourself.  Really.  I let that keep me from doing too many things for too much of my life.  But I agree with Greg.  Stick with your doctor's orders.  It's not too much longer.

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> Softball? :blink: Isn't that what got you into that mess with your shoulder in the first place? MTBing is way safer.



  I promised the doc i wouldn't dive for line drives the rest of the season.  I also offered buy body armour for moutain biking but he wouldn't go for that. he's concerned about the up/down motion my arms/shoulders would be doing and the force my shoulder would  absorb going over bumpy terrain.


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> I promised the doc i wouldn't dive for line drives the rest of the season.  I also offered buy body armour for moutain biking but he wouldn't go for that. he's concerned about the up/down motion my arms/shoulders would be doing and the force my shoulder would  absorb going over bumpy terrain.



Makes sense. Let us know when you're ready. The loop we consider our warm-up north of Scoville is not overly jarring and probably less than a mile in length. Twisty, but relatively smooth and no real climbs. I would be willing to do a few laps in there with you just to get you back into it.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

dude, that avatar is tripping me out!!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> dude, that avatar is tripping me out!!



switched to  a more seasonally appropriate avatar.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> switched to  a more seasonally appropriate avatar.



Now well just have to get a pic of you riding it when you get out.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> switched to  a more seasonally appropriate avatar.


Lol, now you need to make a looping mtbking one


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Now well just have to get a pic of you riding it when you get out.





cbcbd said:


> Lol, now you need to make a looping mtbking one



an animated MTB avatar is in my future


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice avatar, fellow Trek brother.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 14, 2008)

Figured I would put the update in this thread instead of this one http://forums.alpinezone.com/33401-nassahegan-raw-8-12-08-a.html

Got a call back from the bike store today and they said that the dampening cartridge worked itself lose(unscrewed?) which he said was due to the factory not locktiteing it so it is a warranty issue. The factory also asked that he sends it back to them for them to check out for any damage since the raceways moved quite a bite.

He said it will go out tomorrow to Cannondale and they take priority to fixing warranty claims first. Said he should have it back by end of next week. Also said he is trying to set me up with a demo bike for me to ride until it is fixed since he feels bad that this is already the third problem(headset bearings, squeeky front hub) that I have had in a month. The shop really seem to be going the extra mile to keep me happy and get me back out riding.


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds like your LBS is doing a great job taking care of you.  Cool that they're trying to get you a demo bike, too.   Sucks that you'll be without your ride til the end of next week, but at least they consider it warranty work.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 14, 2008)

cool, gotta love good LBS/warranty service! last sunday i got caught in a thunderstorm mid ride, when i got back and gave the bike a wipe down i found a crack on the weld on the chainstay/swingarm! monday at lunch i dropped it off at the shop, they called thsi afternoon and she's ready to  roll, kudos to south mountain cycles and jamis! i'll pick it up tommorrow for the weekend....jea!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2008)

Bike shop called on my way home and said the Cannondale rep should have a demo to him Monday for me to ride till mine is done. He said they usually give you something good and I told him I hope so cause with my luck they will probably give me one that is the next step up from mine and I will kick myself for not spending a couple dollars more on it.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Bike shop called on my way home and said the Cannondale rep should have a demo to him Monday for me to ride till mine is done. He said they usually give you something good and I told him I hope so cause with my luck they will probably give me one that is the next step up from mine and I will kick myself for not spending a couple dollars more on it.



Awesome, too bad you won't have it for this weekend though.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 21, 2008)

Pics of loaner bike


----------



## Philpug (Aug 21, 2008)

Lola just got a new ride today too

08 Trek 7.5FX. She never got into mountain biking but wanted to keep riding, so out goes her Kona Kikapu and this takes it's place. For a Hybrid, it is darn sweet.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 21, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Lola just got a new ride today too
> 
> 08 Trek 7.5FX. She never got into mountain biking but wanted to keep riding, so out goes her Kona Kikapu and this takes it's place. For a Hybrid, it is darn sweet.



cool, i remember seeing that you ride j-burg on either mtbr or pasr - been there lately? I rode there few weeks ago with the svb/titus demo ride and tuesday with my son. its a shame some of the "maintemance" thats going on there...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Pics of loaner bike



:smash: Stop reminding me what a nice bike that is!  :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :smash: Stop reminding me what a nice bike that is!  :roll:



If you squint it looks just like your bike


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2008)

I [Hart] Skiing said:


> Lola just got a new ride today too
> 
> 08 Trek 7.5FX. She never got into mountain biking but wanted to keep riding, so out goes her Kona Kikapu and this takes it's place. For a Hybrid, it is darn sweet.


Sweeeeet.  What of her clipless shoes?  



o3jeff said:


> If you squint it looks just like your bike


Squint and consume gross amounts of alcohol?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 22, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Squint and consume gross amounts of alcohol?



The bike is the same colors as Brians.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> The bike is the same colors as Brians.


Well, then, it must be the same bike!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2008)

Stopped at the bike shop today to follow up on my bike. They just got the Lefty back, but the tech won't be back til Wednesday so it looks like I will be picking it up on my way home Wednesday evening.


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

You better get out on that loaner a couple more times then.  Enjoy it while you have it!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

severine said:


> You better get out on that loaner a couple more times then.  Enjoy it while you have it!



Agreed!  Hows the ribs feeling?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2008)

Still sore, but gradually getting better.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

Picked up my bike tonight, now I am itching to get back out riding.


----------

